# Question about 6.7s



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

So I would like to know a little more about the 6.7 powerstroke. 

The f250 and f350 have the 6.7 that's rated at about 400 horse or whatever it is. 

The 450 and 550 have the 6.7 that's derated to 300 horse. 

Do they all have the twin turbos? Someone told me the clean idle 450 and 550 have a big single.

Our 15 550 at work has a very audible wastegate. My truck (250) I have never heard or noticed a wastegate sound anything close to that 550. What's the difference?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The 6.7 are single turbo trucks. The 08-10 6.4's were the only factory twin turbo motors.

The pickups have a different turbo and a few other things then the cab and chassis trucks have. The 2015's have a different turbo and other changes from the 2011-2014 trucks but the cab and chassis trucks are still derated and have changes to them compared to the pickups.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Mark13;2120341 said:


> The 6.7 are single turbo trucks. The 08-10 6.4's were the only factory twin turbo motors.
> 
> The pickups have a different turbo and a few other things then the cab and chassis trucks have. The 2015's have a different turbo and other changes from the 2011-2014 trucks but the cab and chassis trucks are still derated and have changes to them compared to the pickups.


Is there a wastegate on mine too then that may be as audible as the 550 I've just never heard it


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

MXZ1983;2120342 said:


> Is there a wastegate on mine too then that may be as audible as the 550 I've just never heard it


The wastegate is electronically controlled and the 2015's might have a bigger wastegate. I'm not that knowledgeable on the turbo's they come with factory and their specs. The one thing I do know is that they like to fail, mostly on the cab and chassis trucks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Delete


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

1olddogtwo;2120362 said:


> Delete


Sounds pretty similar to my pickup.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2120362 said:


> Delete


Used to be called turbo farts.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2120637 said:


> Used to be called turbo farts.


Still call them that on snow....


----------

